

Open Source iPhone Augmented Reality Library - haseman
http://iphonear.org

======
PanMan
Here iphonear.org doesn't work, but www.iphonear.org does. (probably a DNS
caching issue).

~~~
haseman
Doh, not sure if I can update it

